# Scratches on windows and bodywork



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I've done a search, but not got very far with this. Is there a reliable way to remove scratches from plastic windows and paintwork, some of which extends more or less the whole length of my 2007 Bessacarr E795?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

For the windows - something like 'Fenwicks windowize' is pretty good having used it myself. Not sure what to use on the paintwork except maybe a T-Cut and polish?

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive used Brasso on window scratches, work quite well and T Cut and Wax polish on metal work on the van. Both work quite well.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

+1 for  for Fenwicks Windowize << for the window scratches and for the those on the bodywork have a look at the Farecla range of products. Maybe starting with the least aggressive one which is called ( appropriately :laugh Farecla  Professional Scratch Remover Liquid <<

P.S. You don't have to buy from amazon but they were the first links I found:wink2:

P.P.S how to use the Farecla video http://www.g3pro.com/videos/#gfl_3fz8qlE


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Brasso dubbing for the windows and they come up like new. 

Farecla for paintwork, IMO much better than Tcut.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I used Autoglm super resin polish on my windows and body, mine painted aluminium body panels.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

T cut not ideal for GRP .
Use Meguirs RV / Marine polishes.Also removes scratches from acrylic windows


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Meguiars PlastRX for me 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/meguiars-plastrx/prod_283.html

Nice little video showing results.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Brasso and Tcut have ammonia in them so will degrade gelcoat and plastic windows so are best avoided. This stuff will do windows and GRP without damage http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Surface-R...emoves-black-marks-stripes-/111690382165?rd=1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bijgouder said:


> I've done a search, but not got very far with this. Is there a reliable way to remove scratches from plastic windows and paintwork, some of which extends more or less the whole length of my 2007 Bessacarr E795?


I found that T-Cut with one of the orbital car polishing machines (the £15 ones) works really well, use plenty of water with it, granted it will leave the van in a mess, but a quick wash with one of the long brushes removes it all quickly, then a good hand polish to make it sparkle again.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I found that T-Cut with one of the orbital car polishing machines (the £15 ones) works really well, use plenty of water with it, granted it will leave the van in a mess, but a quick wash with one of the long brushes removes it all quickly, then a good hand polish to make it sparkle again.


Tcut is not suitable for acrylic or polycarbonate as it can cause it to degrade.

Why use the wrong stuff when you can get the correct stuff for the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Tcut is not suitable for acrylic or polycarbonate as it can cause it to degrade.
> 
> Why use the wrong stuff when you can get the correct stuff for the job.


5 vans loads of scratches from roadside branches, on narrow roads, no problems encountered, not had any plastic vans so far, if I do then a rethink might be needed.


----------

